# Pull & Transport Help Needed--Gaston NC-Midlands Golden Rescue



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi guys
There is a senior golden at the Gaston,NC Animal Control that Midlands has agreed to take in. Anybody have any contacts that would help pull and transport to Columbia SC (or at least part way). The shelter is in Dallas, NC. 

She wont be available to pull until Monday 7/21/08 at 10am when the shelter open. Thing is we have to pull her by 5:00pm that day or she will be PTS on Tuesday even though we have a hold on her...

The shelter has her listed as a 14 yr old girl (although from her picture she doesn't look that old). They said she has severe hair loss and lots of tumors all over her body. 


Please help! 
my cell number is 803-730-7414
email [email protected] if anybody can help please let me know.
thanks!!!
Lil


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Poor baby. Sorry I'm in Nebraska. Hope she gets some help.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Wish she could get pulled this week. Beautiful Old Gold Gal 

Any way you guys can push it to get her out this week?


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Any luck Lil?


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi guys
Meet Sarah, the new gal at Midlands Golden Rescue. She's the one that we pulled this weekend from NC. The shelter had said that she was 14 yrs old and I was expecting a realllllllllllllllly old girl. She's really about 3-5 from what the vet told me on Saturday...

These are two pics I took in the car Friday night when I picked her up from her transport. She has to be feeling really bad but she had that golden personality and just really wanted me to love on her the whole way home. We stopped by Mary's for a quick bath in her outside tub to try and get some of the fleas and ticks off of her. She was covered in both. No hair what so ever on her tail or hind end.. and its really thin on the rest of her body... but her tail wagged the whole time I was bathing her.. she was just happy for the attention! and was very upset that I crated her in my spare bedroom and didn't let her out around the other dogs..

We got to the vet on Saturday morning and I had to explain to people that she was a rescue and just pulled from the shelter... she looks that bad.. Vet did her annual and did a hw test on her... She's a strong HW positive, has sarcoptic mange, flea allergies and just a nasty skin infection. Her eyes are both infected and she has nasty looking liquid coming out of her nipples but the vet said its all connected.. Sarah also has lumps that need to come off.. one especially on her rear hock that the vet thinks is just a fluid cyst but very unusual place to have one she said. (nasty looking wart on the top of her head that needs to come off)... 


So she's at the vets now getting worked in for her spay and lump removal.. and hopefully is feeling better already! Cant believe she turned out to only be 3-5 yrs old and already has all of these problems! Oh and she's also a very big girl at 86.8lbs so she needs to loose about 10 lbs!! 

Just thought I would share about our new girl and let you guys know she's safe.. will share more pics once we get her home!


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

what a great face and thanks for the update!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG, that poor poor sweetie!!!! Only 3-5 yrs old??? Oh what that poor baby must have gone thru 

So very glad she's got friends like you in her corner now


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm so glad you were able to rescue her!  I can't wait to see updates.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

THANK YOU all for rescuing this sweet girl and getting on the road to recovery and a happy life.


----------

